# Fry not looking as pretty as parents (why)?



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

I have had yellow labs and red zebras for about a yr and a half now and both species have produced many batches of fry, anywhere from 4 to 30+ depending on their size.

The last 3 batches of fry haven't been turning out so pretty though,

My last batch of yellow labs have really bad banded sides

and my last batch of red zebras are not a oolorful as their previous batches.

Do I need to go pick up new fish to mix the bloodlines or something?

Just curious what others may know or think,

Tomorrow I can take some pics of parents vs offspring to show what I am talking about, it isn't horrible but still makes me wonder why this is happening.

Bill


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

I am wondering since I have both yellow labs and red zebras in the same 75 gallon tank, if by chance the labs are looking bad due to stress possibly?

The zebras just aren't as 'vibrant" as they used to be, I am pretty sure they haven't "cross bred" I mean each batch of fry is pretty clearly yellow or orange just not as colorful as they used to be.

I had about 8 labs and 10 red zebras in that main 75 with about a dozen synodontis lucipinis catfish, and have since added about 15 more of the mid sized fry (a mix of yellow and zebras), so maybe it is overstocked a bit too.

I was thinking of removing all the red zebras and giving the labs a few weeks to see if they change up a bit color wise, the male lab in there is SO VIBRANT and has no visable bars or muddy face, yet quite a few others in that tank do have the bars and muddy faces showing these days.

The last few batches of fry are in 29 gallons and are doing well just aren't coloring up as pretty as previous batches.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

this is a couple of hybrids from a female red zebra and a yellow lab/zebra hybrid male.
Not saying it's what happened to you. But it's possible the lab fry they may have been crossed. 
It's possible to control some spawning if you catch a female ready to lay some eggs, you can put her in another tank and select a suitable (experienced) male and put with her. They will usually start spawning within the hour. 
As for colors, it could be diet or stress related. Or bloodlines.


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

I will get some pics up tomorrow for sure and see what everyone thinks, i am guessing stress might be part of it due to a few of the larger yellow labs having muddy faces (90% sure that is stress).

I had reduced down from like 11 tanks to 3 and gave away, sold, and mixed some fish that weren't mixed before, but that mix seemed ok a few months ago yet at this point the only pretty lab i have is my dominant male who is still pure yellow looking.

I do notice too they do not mate as much as they used to, when I had only labs in that 75 tank I had babies every 3 weeks, now maybe once every 2 months I get one holding female.


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hybrids are never as nice looking. especiallty hybrids that come from hybrid parents... 
That's the problem here.


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

i once seen a zebra tank that went from producing a nice blue fry to brown zebras within 2-3 generations... Hybrids and inbreeding i guess but the end result was sure ugly.. Its the example i use when a new customer ask me about mixing and breeding.


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

Wife has the camera today for work (she sells homes) but once she is home I will post a few pics, curious if by the pics anyone can tell if they have possibly cross bred (the labs and the zebras).

If so I will just remove all the zebras (labs are my favs) and keep only the purest looking labs in there if that is what it takes to get them back, there are still a good half dozen larger yellow ones with one really nice male yellow, so hopefully i can get them back on track.

Bill


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can't tell if fry are hybrid by looking at them, sometimes they look identical to the parent. If you want fry I would separate the labs and the estherae.


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

Yellow Labs and Red Zebras will cross breed if given the opertunity. I would assume that is the problem. Any fry from that tank should be considered hybrids..

Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

This is a picture of one of the fish I was wondering if it might be a cross-bred









My adult yellow labs have more pure colorings, this is my favorite (dom male) lab that I have









My adult red zebras also look good too (to me)









At this point I should be finding new homes for the adult zebras, and keeping only the adult yellow labs and the fry can just become bait food sadly.

Bill


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

That 1st. pic. reminds me of a male Kennyi .... your male Elec. Yellow Lab. has good colors and distinct black on its fins...I am hoping someday to have a male Lab. like that.. :thumb: ..


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey bulldogg7,

.....just curious...in your Pic....is the fish in the background....holding..??..just wondering :roll:


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

Yellow labs and red zebra's will almost always breed with eachother if in the same tank. And yes the fry do look hybrid.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

> .....just curious...in your Pic....is the fish in the background....holding..??..just wondering Eye Roll


No, they are both just under 2" and beginning to "flare" and squabbly amongst themselves.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

bulldogg7 said:


> > .....just curious...in your Pic....is the fish in the background....holding..??..just wondering Eye Roll
> 
> 
> No, they are both just under 2" and beginning to "flare" and squabbly amongst themselves.


...OK, Thanks !! 8)


----------



## igetbombed1977 (Feb 5, 2007)

Just my 2 cents - but your fry look like hybrids to me as well.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

FLOTSM, the one in question looks like there is some kenyi back in the lineage somewhere.

I would not distribute any fry from these fish.

What other species do you have in the tank?


----------

